
The Myth of a Superhuman AI - rbanffy
https://www.wired.com/2017/04/the-myth-of-a-superhuman-ai/?mbid=social_tw_backchannel
======
staticelf
I think the biggest issue is that we cannot even define intelligence so how
will we know when AIs are intelligent? I mean, they already are in a sense.

AI today can recognize objects in images, they can find information extremely
quickly since they have access to a lot of data a human mind does not have.
They can beat human players in different games.

Still they do a lot of stuff much more sucky. I think, personally, that we
probably are going to successfully emulate our brain someday. But that is
probably not going to look like any of the scenarios we think of.

Before that happens we will know a lot more about our brain and how we work so
that we can extend it with ai. In our search for human like AI we might even
learn a few things about ourselves that was a mystery before.

Interesting article, but it feels like the author is just taking stuff as much
from the air as any individual theory the author claims to be based on lack of
evidence.

